# SFAS age limit



## reed11b (Jul 26, 2016)

So I was sure that I saw that one had to be 36 or younger to attend SFAS, however the NG SF web page still says no age limit and I can't find the original page that stated that age cut-off.  Anyone here know the answer?
Reed


----------



## medicchick (Jul 26, 2016)

You mean this page?

Special Forces - Non-Prior Service Applicants | National Guard 
and
Special Forces Prior Service Applicants | National Guard

Ages mentioned on the NG SF site
Airborne Support Positions | Army National Guard Special Forces


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2016)

medicchick said:


> You mean this page?



Another option would be the Sticky in this forum....


----------



## medicchick (Jul 26, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Another option would be the Sticky in this forum....


The sticky is the NG SF page, that is from the regular NG page.


----------

